# Lower Green River



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has ever fished the Lower Green River, near the town of Green River? The Family is planning a campout near there and was wondering if it would be worthwhile to wet a line. From what I understand Catfish are the main catch? Any help??? Thanks


----------



## cbassonafly (Oct 5, 2012)

Never fished it, but I've heard of pike there too so that may be a possibility for you.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never heard of pike that far down on the Green but there are some nice catfish. We used to go up Long Street to a diversion dam and fish there, never had a problem catching cats and now that the limit is off of them I might have to head back there again.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Never done it myself, but there's supposed to be some gnarly catfish in that stretch. Only thing I've heard of coming out of there with any consistency. You can fish the golf course ponds, which contain some bass. You'll have to check the proclamation.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

catfish, small mouth, and every once in a while a pike


----------

